# ? about the higdon swimmer decoy



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.higdondecoys.com/proddetail.asp?prod=52036

Anybody own/used one? Looks pretty good in the video and heard swimmers work pretty good the spread. I have a buddy that had 2 of the pulsator duck butts and was not impressed with their durability and battery life. Thoughts/comments?

Thanks, Danny


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

They are a little pricey. I use them all the time and they work great for windless days. I made my own for about 25.00 each. The 2 I have are still using a 2005 and 2006 battery believe it or not and they ran from 6:00 till 10:00 am when I used them yesterday. If you are at all a little mechanically inclined they are easy to build. Same setup can be used tp make a swimmer or the duck butt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7NmuTEvXps


----------



## jbonnot03 (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you just use the battery as the weight and fully submerge it?


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

jbonnot03 said:


> Do you just use the battery as the weight and fully submerge it?


Yes, just throw it out as the weight.


----------



## Robert C (Feb 23, 2010)

I have both the Pulsator and the Swimmer models from Higdon. I would say their build quality is very good and the battery life is good too. I would spend about $75 is parts trying to build the Pulsator as well as they did. I think the Pulsator works very well and buying one of their refurb units directly from them is not a bad deal. I liked it so well that I bought the swimmer model several months later. The swimmer works ok, but only swims in about a three foot circle. It's not as useful as the "Real DeCoy" swimmer which is only about $50. That is some of the cheapest motion I have in my spread and the ducks really seem to like it. I would buy a couple of those and still save money compared the the Hidgon Swimmer.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Got the Higdon swimmer. Will be trying it out on our West Tennesee duck hunt in a couple of days. Really like the looks of "the real decoy" swimmer and duck butts. I think Final Flight in Union City Tn has them. Might pick up a couple as a present to myself* .*

*Danny*


----------

